# GW New Paintline Teaser Video



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Look what GW have just put up on their website:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp

a little teaser video, what could it be?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I DON'T KNOW. But there are flashing colors and a big number, so I assumed it might have something to do with paints.

Hopefully we'll see someone who actually knows something soon.... because assumptions are bad, even if they're my assumptions.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I have no idea and would be interested in what other s think.


Doc


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

There are 145 new paints. I say new, because they've renamed all the old ones.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Definately the paints, given the huge number of new colours rumoured.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

indeed, definitely new paints.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

just saying, but "new GW paints," as a release is pretty underwhelming for me.... first time I used GW paints they were viscous and had little to no opacity. Food dyes in glue would have sufficed as a substitute.

I have left them and never looked back. ever.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Adramalech said:


> just saying, but new GW paints is pretty underwhelming for me.... first time I used GW paints they were viscous and had little to no opacity. Food dyes in glue would have sufficed as a substitute.
> 
> I have left them and never looked back. ever.


you must have had a bad batch, i have used all GWs paints for 20 plus years and they are as good or better than any others i have used from other manufactures.

but yes its the paints, looks like preorders will start at the week end for release 1st week of april, i will be buying a full set and seeing what the crack is.
i also may buy a full set of valejo and p3 and do some comparison work if i get time.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Synack said:


> There are 145 new paints. I say new, because they've renamed all the old ones.


Oh, that makes sense.

I was trying to work out whether it was a countdown thing for the 6th edition of 40K - 145 days would, I think, be the 11th August, a Saturday, which is plausibly a release date.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am beginning to think it is the 145 new marine codexs coming out.

Doc


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

docgeo said:


> I am beginning to think it is the 145 new marine codexs coming out.
> 
> Doc


Yup that's definitely it. 

I was thinking that it may be a double teaser. Flashing colors definitely means the new paints coming in a few days, but then 145 may also mean something else. Time will only tell. 

Seriously though, 145 new paints? That's actually a huge amount on paper, lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

BASES (Fondation)
Ceramite White
Averland Sun
Jokaero Orange
Mephiston Red
Khorne Red
Naggaroth Night
Daemonette Hide
Kantor Blue
Macragge Blue
Caledon Sky
Stegadon scale green
Incubi Darkness
Caliban Green
Waaaagh! Flesh
Castellan green
Death world forest
Zandri dust
Steel Legion Drab
Bugmans Glow
Ratskin Flesh
Mournfang brown
XV-88
Rhinox hide
Dryad bark
Mechanicus standard grey
Celestus grey
Abaddon Black (the only black in the range)
Rakarth flesh
The fang
Screamer pink
Leadblecher (metal)
Balthasar Gold (metal)
Screaming Bell (metal)
Warplock brown (metal)


LAYER (Regular)
White Scar
Yriel Yellow
Flash gitz yellow
Troll slayer orange
Fire dragon bright
Evil sunz scarlet
Wild Rider red
Wazdakka red
Squig Orange
Xereus Purple
Genestealer Purple
Warpfiend Grey
Slaanesh Grey
Alaitoc blue
Hoeth blue
Altdorf guard blue
Calgar blue
Teclis blue
Lothern blue
Sotek green
Temple guard blue
Kabalite green
Sybarite green
Warpstone glow
Moot green
Warboss green
Skarsnik green
Loren Forest
Straken green
Nurgling green
Elysian green
Ogryn camo
Ushabti Bone
Screaming skull
Tallarn sand
Karak stone
Cadian fleshstone
Kislev Flesh
Bestigor flesh
Ungor flesh
Skrag brown
Deathclaw brown
Tau light Ochre
Balor brown
Zamesi brown
Doombull brown
Tuskigor fur
Gorthor Brown
Baneblade Brown
Dawnstone
Administratum grey
Eshin grey
Dark reaper
Thunderhawk blue
Skavenblight dinge
Stormvermin fur
Ulthuan grey
Pallid wych flesh
Russ grey
Fenrisian grey
Pink horror
Emperors Children
Ironbreaker (metal)
Runefang steel (metal)
Gehennas gold(metal)
Auric Armour(metal)
Hashut Copper(metal)
Sycorax Bronze(metal)
Brass Scorpion(metal)
Runelord Brass(metal)

SHADES (Washes)
Casandora Yellow
Fuegan Orange
Carroburg Crimson
Druchii Violet
Drakenhof Nightshade
Coelia greenshade
Biel-tan green
Athonian camoshade
Seraphim Sepia
Reikland fleshshade
Agrax earthshade (Devlan Mud)
Nuln Oil

DRY
Praxeti White
Hexos palesun
Kindleflame
Lucius Lilac
Etherium blue
Skink blue
Hellion green
Underhive ash
Eldar Flesh
Tyrant Shell
Terminatus stone
Longbeard grey
Changling pink
Necron Compound
Golden Griffon

GLAZE
Lamenters yellow
Waywatcher Green
Guilliman blue
Bloodletter

TEXTURE
Mourn Mountain snow
Stirland Mud
Blackfire Eath
Astrogranite
Armageddon Dust
Lustrian Undergrowth

TECHNICAL
Lahmian Medium
Ard coat
Imperial Primer
Liquid Green stuff

well this is the leaked list which is exactly 145


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting list. I'm liking the names, but some equivalent colors would be nice as well.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm gonna be so lost when I go in looking for Tallarn Flesh and Blazing Orange and they give me a list of colours that I have no idea what they are


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Sem'ael Elear said:


> I'm gonna be so lost when I go in looking for Tallarn Flesh and Blazing Orange and they give me a list of colours that I have no idea what they are


use your eyes? if you know the colour by hue, it wont be too hard


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SOW! I just learned how to paint a good gold color.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> use your eyes? if you know the colour by hue, it wont be too hard


Thats the problem with Tallarn Flesh though, its an odd colour before you mix it, not particularly easy to match... Though that shouldn't be a huge issue, its not exactly a colour I go through a lot of...

Your feedback has been much appreciated...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Sem'ael Elear said:


> Thats the problem with Tallarn Flesh though, its an odd colour before you mix it, not particularly easy to match... Though that shouldn't be a huge issue, its not exactly a colour I go through a lot of...
> 
> Your feedback has been much appreciated...


well it is a base colour, so already your search has been narrowed down to maybe 20 or so paints.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Sem'ael Elear said:


> I'm gonna be so lost when I go in looking for Tallarn Flesh and Blazing Orange and they give me a list of colours that I have no idea what they are


I'm sure there will be a matching guide very soon that will be widely available. Personally, I just wish they would hurry up and get them in stores already. I have a lot of painting that needs done and I want to see they new colors before I dive in.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Sycorax Bronze? Sycorax? Since when have Sycorax been in 40k, let alone bronze?

Midnight

EDIT: Oh, might have been the african witch Sycorax, in which case GW were getting desperate with the names again. I don't see the problem with the paint ragne at the moment, to be honest. Glad I bought enough Mechrite Red, Boltgun Metal, Devlan Mud, Tallarn Flesh and Ogryn Flesh to last me for a good while on my Word Bearers. Although if there aren't exact copies of those paints I will probably kill somebody.


----------



## tslyle (Mar 9, 2012)

Pretty sure it's how many GBP 6th edition will cost new.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

tslyle said:


> Pretty sure it's how many GBP 6th edition will cost new.


haha, that might be the correct answer! for that I better get a whole DA army and a whole chaos space marine army, rule book, dice and realm of battle game board!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

My bet is on this being the new paints

At least there won't be too long to wait :grin:


----------



## tslyle (Mar 9, 2012)

Sidenote: Super excited that I can watch that video in 1080p. :scratchhead:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow so much hype for something most people don't care about.


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe (Jan 23, 2012)

the end of the video flashing quickly across the screen it says coming march 24 2012. so it has to be the paint. right around 15 seconds.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

If you look at the 'Sheild' in the background of the '145' it is this same thing that appears on the new paints .... and a quote from B&K



bitsandkits said:


> they are not dropper bottles!!!!


Glad to see that they are going to release them rather soon.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

New colours and expected price rise, can we say $8.00 to $10.00 per pot.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG you are such a Negative Nancy ... they might go as far as $7.95 but that would be as high as they could justifiably go.


----------



## tslyle (Mar 9, 2012)

They better not double the price if they don't double the ml's inside. Pecker punches for all if they try to fleece us in such a fashion.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Changed thread title because it's pretty much for certain that it's about the new paintline

Interesting but I've just started going for Vallejo instead of GW paints, also been told P3 paints are superior because they have liquid pigments. I am a cheap bastard so I want to use the best cheapest things I can get and for me Vallejo is allot cheaper. Dropper bottles and more paints for same price as Vallejo or near it could get me to reconsider but that will never happen.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> OMG you are such a Negative Nancy ... they might go as far as $7.95 but that would be as high as they could justifiably go.


Maybe i am, but i wouldn't put it past them to justify to put up prices.


----------

